# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Thắc mắc >  Bác nào biết tiếng Lào cứu vớt em với ạ

## Khoa C3

Tình hình em nhận là 4 con dấu kiếm tý cháo chết nỗi nó lại tiếng Lào, loay hoay mãi không biết làm sao, em đăng nên đây nhờ các bác khai sáng cho em với.









Thks.

----------


## cnclaivung

ý bác là phay con dấu tiếng lào như trên à, bác ở Hà Nội hay miền Trung vậy

----------


## Khoa C3

Em cần file vẽ để chạy ạ.

----------


## cnclaivung

à, vậy bác quét vetor thui , có khó gì đâu nhĩ

----------


## cnclaivung

bác có sài corell ko, cái này corell nó làm tốt

----------


## Khoa C3

Em chỉ quen với búa, mũi khoan, dao phay ... nên bác nói thế em như vịt nghe sấm rồi  :Frown:

----------


## cnclaivung

trời, bác có gấp không, chuyển file qua em làm cho, khổ ghê, ra file kích thước cho bác luôn, bác có sài artcam không, bác kiếm cháo thì chừa em cái đùi gà là được

----------

Khoa C3

----------


## Khoa C3

Artcam thì em có ạ, em vừa email cho bác cái ảnh gốc, thks bác quá.

----------


## cnclaivung

khi nào bác cần, nếu mai thì tối em làm cho,gửi file qua bác luôn

----------


## Khoa C3

Trong sáng mai được không bác  :Confused:

----------


## cnclaivung

ok, màg quên hỏi bác khắc nỗi hay chìm vậy, còn không chuyển vetor rồi up lại cho bác nhé, giờ phải cài corell cái đã, bỏ lâu nên không có sẳn

----------


## Khoa C3

Khắc dấu bác ơi, chắc là ngược rồi.

----------


## cnclaivung

> Khắc dấu bác ơi, chắc là ngược rồi.


ok bác, sáng mai gửi file cho bác, yên tâm nhé

----------

Khoa C3, thuhanoi

----------


## cnclaivung

ây cha, cái file của bác nó vật em trắng đêm bác ợ. chắc không kịp sáng cho bác rồi
em quét nó được như vầy
vào artcam no toi
chắc phải đồ hình bác ạ, hơi lâu nhưng đẹp hơn

----------


## cnclaivung

còm không bác lấy file vetor về tự làm trên artcam nhé, em quét hết đua cho bác

----------


## occutit

Gia cát dự đã đoán đúng  :Frown:

----------


## cnclaivung

xin lỗi, em cũng muốn giúp bác ây mừ. tiếng Lào hơi khó nhai,

----------


## ktshung

Mấy từ tiếng Lào này là : "không nên làm ăn xa quá" hehehe

----------


## biết tuốt

bác thiếu tiền ngồi khoanh véc tơ như vậy em thấy cũng vãi phết rồi , bác thử cài bộ gõ tiếng lào xem sao?  bác hỏi tay người lào phiên âm rồi gõ

tiếng lào em biết mỗi khi gặp gái lào thì chào " hi" (không phải hi tiếng anh nhá)    :Wink:

----------


## CKD

Bác thieutien quet vector kiểu này thì e vẽ loáng cái cho xong. Giữa mẫu và vẽ khác xa nhau quá. Cái này giống như con dấu, phải rỏ ràng không cần cách điệu chi bác ạ.

----------

tiểu ngư nhi

----------


## occutit

Làm như bác thieutientieu thì 1 ngày em làm được trên ngàn mẫu. Mỗi tội cái này không làm kiểu đó được, bộ gõ tiếng Lào thì không hiểu. Cần cũng gấp nên không thể nhờ vả kịp người Lào. Chỉ thấy thương bác thieutientieu ngồi đến hơn 1h sáng để làm file này. 
@CKD vẽ cũng không loáng 1 cái được đâu anh, tệ lắm cái con đầu tiên khoảng 1.5 tiếng.

----------

emptyhb

----------


## taih2

> Làm như bác thieutientieu thì 1 ngày em làm được trên ngàn mẫu. Mỗi tội cái này không làm kiểu đó được, bộ gõ tiếng Lào thì không hiểu. Cần cũng gấp nên không thể nhờ vả kịp người Lào. Chỉ thấy thương bác thieutientieu ngồi đến hơn 1h sáng để làm file này. 
> @CKD vẽ cũng không loáng 1 cái được đâu anh, tệ lắm cái con đầu tiên khoảng 1.5 tiếng.


Để làm mấy cái ngôn ngữ nước ngoài này thì tương đối dễ ( tiếng Lào này chưa hỗ trợ). Đa số tiếng Trung, Hàn, Ấn Độ..... thì các bác chỉ cần cài phần mềm Google Translate lên máy điện thoại, sau đó dùng camera điện thoại quét là được, sau đó copy cái văn bản đó đưa lên máy tính là xong. Nó quét văn bản rất chính xác.

Ở đây em làm mấy cái bảng hiệu cho Trung, Hàn đều dùng cách này.

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## nhatson

phương pháp truyền thống, scan độ phân giải cao rồi lấy corel đồ lên thôi , chự lào chữ phạn chữ người ngoài hành tinh làm láng

----------

cnclaivung, iamnot.romeo

----------


## cnclaivung

thôi mấy cha, giỏi phét, có NS đúng nè, ảnh chụp chứ có phải file vector đâu, nhìn kỹ đi...

----------


## cnclaivung

nếu đồ hình tôi mất 1,5h để đồ trên shop hoặc corell, nhưng như thế thì mất thời gian, định quét kiểu vecter cho nhanh, nếu làm kỹ tý thì ok ,tại cũng bận, mà chưa làm qua nên hơi lúng túng thôi, bác chủ gấp quá chứ 1 vài ngày thì ok

----------


## cnclaivung

> Để làm mấy cái ngôn ngữ nước ngoài này thì tương đối dễ ( tiếng Lào này chưa hỗ trợ). Đa số tiếng Trung, Hàn, Ấn Độ..... thì các bác chỉ cần cài phần mềm Google Translate lên máy điện thoại, sau đó dùng camera điện thoại quét là được, sau đó copy cái văn bản đó đưa lên máy tính là xong. Nó quét văn bản rất chính xác.
> 
> Ở đây em làm mấy cái bảng hiệu cho Trung, Hàn đều dùng cách này.


cái này chuẩn, em cũng làm kiểu này mãi

----------


## vietnamcnc

Lấy cái ảnh đó phóng lờn ra rồi vẽ vector theo đường biên thôi!

Làm như bọn cắt decal hồi xưa ây!

Hoặc cho phay theo màu (trong ảrtcam có đấy, nhưng không có vector bao quanh sẽ không đẹp)

----------


## emptyhb

> Làm như bác thieutientieu thì 1 ngày em làm được trên ngàn mẫu. Mỗi tội cái này không làm kiểu đó được, bộ gõ tiếng Lào thì không hiểu. Cần cũng gấp nên không thể nhờ vả kịp người Lào. Chỉ thấy thương bác thieutientieu ngồi đến hơn 1h sáng để làm file này. 
> @CKD vẽ cũng không loáng 1 cái được đâu anh, tệ lắm cái con đầu tiên khoảng 1.5 tiếng.


Bác này không nói sai đâu. Nếu chỉ hình đen trắng mà rõ nét, nếu có bản in thì quá tốt.

Bước 1: Scan độ phân giải cao nhất có thể
Bước 2: Dùng pts hay bất kỳ phần mềm xử lý ảnh nào để giảm nhiễu, tẩy trắng màu giấy. (Chỉnh tí thôi)
Bước 3: JDPaint là bước tiếp theo, 2 3 click chuột là có file để chạy rồi.

Tất nhiên phương pháp trên thì biên dạng không thể mượt được.

----------


## solero

Nếu bác đợi được tối hoặc mai em gửi Text và Font cho nhé.

----------

emptyhb, Khoa C3

----------


## Khoa C3

Sau 1 ngày nhờ vả em đã có bản dùng thử  :Big Grin: , vẫn phải chỉnh lại tẹo nữa mới có cơm.

Tks các bác đã giúp đỡ.

----------

ppgas, thuhanoi

----------


## Nam CNC

chạy con dấu gỗ hả chú , tưởng con dấu bằng đồng chứ , suýt tí nữa lo lắng có cha cạnh tranh với mình hehehe , mà phay 3D làm con dấu thì có gì hay ho nhỉ ???

----------


## Khoa C3

Dấu sắt anh ợ, cái này em thử = gỗ rồi mới đoán đoán để sửa bản hoàn chỉnh.

----------


## thuhanoi

Cái dấu này đóng lên pallet gỗ hả bác  :Big Grin:

----------


## Khoa C3

EM không biết, em chỉ nhận làm và không hỏi mục đích, thói quen rồi.

----------


## emptyhb

> EM không biết, em chỉ nhận làm và không hỏi mục đích, thói quen rồi.


Thế bác Khoa đã biết vụ bác Chương bên thegioicnc chưa?

----------


## hoctap256

> Thế bác Khoa đã biết vụ bác Chương bên thegioicnc chưa?


ví xa thế  :Smile: ) 
ví ông bạn của anh Khoa C3 là đc rồi ,....=))

----------


## Khoa C3

Em kiếm cơm cò con, vui chơi qua ngày, không động chạm tới túi tiền của ai nên chắc không bị ai đó báo đâu, với lại thanh niên nghiêm túc chọn đồ nghiêm túc làm hehe.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## Nam CNC

việc có con dấu là việc sưu tầm không ai cấm , nhưng dùng con dấu đó làm cái gì đó bất chính thì mới phạm luật nhé , không lẽ em làm con dấu logo nike nó cũng kiện em ???? chừng nào em dùng con dấu đó để in sản phẩm hàng loạt và thương mại thì nó mới có quyền hốt em.


Con dấu sắt mà cạn thế khi in nhiệt có thể bị chạm đáy và đen thui theo. Nếu in lên gỗ thì tối thiểu 1mm trở lên mới an toàn , dấu của em toàn 2.5mm chiều cao , thậm chí có em 3 hay 3.5mm dành cho mấy em đặc biệt.

----------


## Khoa C3

Người ta đặt em có 0.3 em làm tới 0.6 đang lo ngay ngáy  :Frown:

----------


## Nam CNC

0.3 ???? không lẽ người ta đang nhờ em làm bản in , cái cơ cấu nó có thêm 1 cuc silicon chép hình , ịn lên con dấu và chép qua sản phẩm , con dấu có 1 bộ phận quét mực và gạt mực tự động , coi chừng con dấu này được sự dụng với cường độ lớn nên đặt làm bằng sắt , và công nghệ chép hình nên người ta cần thấp thấp thôi , nên 0.6mm chưa chắc là đúng. Xem ra con dấu này có mùi dấm , không rõ nét là người ta trả lại đó.

----------


## Khoa C3

Em nghi là họ không cần chính xác bởi đưa cho em 1 tờ giấy in như ảnh và bảo lấy thước đo kích thước hình trên đó mà làm  :Big Grin: , thêm 1 câu tầm 0.3 là được, tại em khoái sắt nên gợi ý người ta SẮT NHÉ, hehe.

----------


## solero

Của cụ đây nhá. Cụ chịu khó copy vào corel hay JD hay ArtCam mà chiến: https://cdn.fbsbx.com/hphotos-xap1/v...=55614A4B&dl=1

----------

Khoa C3

----------


## Nam CNC

vậy thôi đó hả ? vậy là chú Khoa gặp 1 cha gà mờ rồi , chú chưa có kinh nghiệm làm dấu , em thấy chú nguy cơ làm lại bằng đồng thau hehehehe. 0.3mm chỉ là cảm nhận độ cao thôi , sau này còn cò thể in mực , in nhiệt mà với độ cao đó thì ,,,, làm đi, xài đi sẽ hiểu.

----------


## hoctap256

nghe cách chuyên gia phán mà em lại  thấy mình yếu yếu.................!

----------


## Diyodira

Vẫn chưa thấy bác lào dịch tiếng Nào ra để xem nó có quan trọng khg, chứ nguy hiểm lắm đấy.
Mổ xẻ nội dung, pháp lý rồi mới action.

----------


## Diyodira

Giả sử logo này vướng vào pháp luật thì đã có một số ae liên can rồi đấy.
Amind cũng nên sâu sát mấy logo để tránh phiền toái.
Thanks

----------


## Nam CNC

quy định mỗi nước mỗi khác , ở VN dấu tròn thì em không dám đụng dù có giấy phép chăng nữa , còn ngoài cái hình tròn em chơi láng hết , nếu có thêm chữ R , em google xem có bảo hộ độc quyền không rồi chơi , mấy anh cứ tỏ ra nguy hiểm không à.  Mà không biết Lào và VN có dẫn độ không ta ???? hehehe.

À thêm 1 nguyên tắc nữa , cái gì không hiểu hay quá thần bí không nên làm , ngủ khó yên lắm à.


Dấu của bác Hoctap con đầu có thể là đột dập lực lớn lấy nét trên kim loại em không bình luận , con thứ 2 để in mực hay in nhiệt trên vật liệu cứng thì độ sâu đó thì đủ , chứ in lên da hay vật liệu mềm thì độ lún vật liệu có thể chèn đến đáy con dấu thì như thế bị lỗi rồi , phải làm lại thôi. Nếu in nhiệt trên vật mêm mềm em nghĩ đồng thau truyền nhiệt tốt hơn , dễ gia công hơn , đè cục sắt ra làm thì tốn công quá

----------


## Diyodira

điếc không sợ súng cũng đành, nhưng thấy súng thì cũng nên biết là hàng nóng mà tránh chứ, người điếc nghe bằng mắt mà.

----------


## solero

Đọc bài kỹ tí cụ ơi em post ở trên rồi mà: logo lao.rar




> Sở Nông nghiệp và Lâm nghiệp Vientiane
> Công ty TNHH Nông nghiệp NHL
> NP AGRICULTURAL. CO; LTD

----------


## Diyodira

> Đọc bài kỹ tí cụ ơi em post ở trên rồi mà: logo lao.rar


bó tay thiệt.
kỹ như tui là cùng lắm rồi.
như này cho 10 tỷ cũng chào thân ái.

----------


## solero

> bó tay thiệt.
> kỹ như tui là cùng lắm rồi.
> như này cho 10 tỷ cũng chào thân ái.


Cụ cứ đi vào đi ra mà chả nhìn. Em post trên #2 của page này mà:




> Của cụ đây nhá. Cụ chịu khó copy vào corel hay JD hay ArtCam mà chiến: https://cdn.fbsbx.com/hphotos-xap1/v...=55614A4B&dl=1

----------


## hoctap256

> quy định mỗi nước mỗi khác , ở VN dấu tròn thì em không dám đụng dù có giấy phép chăng nữa , còn ngoài cái hình tròn em chơi láng hết , nếu có thêm chữ R , em google xem có bảo hộ độc quyền không rồi chơi , mấy anh cứ tỏ ra nguy hiểm không à.  Mà không biết Lào và VN có dẫn độ không ta ???? hehehe.
> 
> À thêm 1 nguyên tắc nữa , cái gì không hiểu hay quá thần bí không nên làm , ngủ khó yên lắm à.
> 
> 
> Dấu của bác Hoctap con đầu có thể là đột dập lực lớn lấy nét trên kim loại em không bình luận , con thứ 2 để in mực hay in nhiệt trên vật liệu cứng thì độ sâu đó thì đủ , chứ in lên da hay vật liệu mềm thì độ lún vật liệu có thể chèn đến đáy con dấu thì như thế bị lỗi rồi , phải làm lại thôi. Nếu in nhiệt trên vật mêm mềm em nghĩ đồng thau truyền nhiệt tốt hơn , dễ gia công hơn , đè cục sắt ra làm thì tốn công quá


Em chả biết cái là dư nào chữ dấu em làm chưa con nào sâu 1mm cả........... toàn 1.5mm trở lên thôi  :Smile:

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## solero

3 dấu còn lại của cụ đây: https://cdn.fbsbx.com/hphotos-xpt1/v...=556444A6&dl=1

----------

Khoa C3

----------

